# How to disable Air Conditioning auto-on feature?



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi there,
I was wondering if anyone knew how to disable the Air Conditioning "auto-on" feature (maybe it's on the LE only??). What I mean by "auto-on" is that when you turn on the vehicle, the air conditioning is automatically turned on, so I have to turn it off each time I get in. That can't be good for the A/C motor to have it on all the time, especially when you don't need it (i.e. Alberta winters). Is there a jumper or dip switch somewhere?
Thanks!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, that is a bummer if the Air turns on automatically all the time :thumbdwn: I'm the type of person that seldom runs the air conditioning.

Glad you asked


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Sorry, I don't know Canadian trims, but if LE are like this:










Push the center of the right dial, that will turn off the A/C.

If it's not the same, I'm shure there's a way to turn it off, for Economy purposes.


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

Yes, it is the same on the Canadian version, but the A/C defaults to 'on' at vehicle startup. So, even though I always turn the A/C off after starting the vehicle, at vehicle startup, it "forgets" that it's last state was "A/C = off" and turns the A/C on (and the A/C motor starts up). 

I want to know how to make the default state for A/C = 'off' instead of 'on'

Is this just my vehicle that does this? Does anyone else's LE do this?


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

*nothing to worry about*



pookczek said:


> Yes, it is the same on the Canadian version, but the A/C defaults to 'on' at vehicle startup. So, even though I always turn the A/C off after starting the vehicle, at vehicle startup, it "forgets" that it's last state was "A/C = off" and turns the A/C on (and the A/C motor starts up).
> 
> I want to know how to make the default state for A/C = 'off' instead of 'on'
> 
> Is this just my vehicle that does this? Does anyone else's LE do this?



If you look on page 4-7 in the Owner's Manual, it will explain why the a/c comes on....to help defog your windows...hope that helps....


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

FWIW, my wife's '99 Accord works this way too. If you switch on the fan after first starting up, or the fan was left switched on while starting, the A/C always kicks in. The rationale is that drier air defogs better. Another comment I've heard is that it's better to run the A/C compressor regularly, even during the winter, to keep the seals in the system from shrinking.


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

Ah, yes... but is there any way to make the default state = 'off' rather than = 'on'?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

If you set the Output to anything other than the 2 defrost modes, The AC will not turn on if last left turned off. It will Auto Start in the defrost modes.


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

...the a/c will not come on at all (other than when you start the car, and then turn it off) if it is above a certain temperature....  like today for example.


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

sherpy said:


> ...the a/c will not come on at all (other than when you start the car, and then turn it off) if it is above a certain temperature....  like today for example.


It's not supposed to come on until it's above 3C outside, but mine does. It was -9C this morning - the A/C came on when I had the defrost setting on. I guess I'll need to make a trip to my friendly, neighborhood service department.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

My understanding is the A/C on the LE (with Auto temp) will always come on if left in any of the defrost modes to dehumidify. 

It was -13C today and my A/C came on in Defrost.

If left in any other mode other than Defrost the A/C will not come on.

I don't think your system is defective


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

ViperZ said:


> My understanding is the A/C on the LE (with Auto temp) will always come on if left in any of the defrost modes to dehumidify.
> 
> It was -13C today and my A/C came on in Defrost.
> 
> ...


Oh, sorry - I thought the manual said that it had to be a temp of 3C or above for the A/C to automatically come on.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

So, what is the final conclusion on this topic? anyone? I am also still puzzled by this issue. We just picked up out XTrail last week and I am starting to not like this vehicle with all this little nuisances. Still, I want to give it a chance.

- XTrailer


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Click the A/C control out of AUTO and control your fan speed manually. This should stop the system starting in A/C-on mode. That's the way my handbook reads to me. Can't try it right now as the wife is out in the car.


----------

